# Rape Only Lasts 30 Seconds



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am a chauvinist. I don't treat women the same as I do men, and I never will. I have been told I am a dinosaur, and I embrace that title and wish more men would do so, too.
I do not understand the Euro-metro "men" and their inability to rise up and protect their women. Furthermore, I don't understand why any woman would buy into this kind of crap or why they wouldn't demand their men to shove this crap up the asses of those who are pushing it.

We are watching the utter destruction of the indigenous European people.

Postcards from Paris & elsewhere: RAPE is better than RAAACISM (The Left)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What does this have to do with prepping?

I hope you can understand it without a picture being drawn.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree 100%, and it isn't a logical decision. Seems instinctive to me to protect women and children.

P.S. The pamphlet is disgusting!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> What does this have to do with prepping?
> 
> I hope you can understand it without a picture being drawn.


Bet you're old enough to remember when Rape was a capitol offense punishable by hanging


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's just more proof of where the morality of society is heading, now rape is becoming excepted behavior, this is getting way out of hand, I pray God will decide to intervene soon. Anybody that decides to harm my wife, children or grandchildren will be dead, I don't care if I rot in jail, this is unexceptable.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder what the feminazis at NOW think about that one? Maybe they like the idea as long as the alter of abortion is worshiped with the blood of the unborn to maintain the unholy alliance with leftist causes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure about France but I think the Germans (citizens not government) have had just about enough of the "refugees" and are going to start opening big ol' cans of whoop ass on them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Planned and supported insanity by the UN and elites. You can call me tinfoil guy, but there you go.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Left is filled with fools, who will tolerate anything but Christian conduct. You must remember, that by their logic, we really are supposed to roll over and take it. Next, they will demand that people open their homes and take in refugees "or else". "Or else" will be a mob of refugees showing up at your house and taking it by force.

*Quote::"I do not understand the Euro-metro "men" and their inability to rise up and protect their women."
*They can't do that, and they cannot be men, it has been trained out of them. The same thing is happening in America, manhood is despised by the left.

View attachment 15095


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> *The Left is filled with fools, who will tolerate anything but Christian conduct. You must remember, that by their logic, we really are supposed to roll over and take it.
> *Next, they will demand that people open their homes and take in refugees or else. "Or else" will be a mob of refugees showing up at your house and taking it by force.
> View attachment 15095


And that will be the time when a whole bunch of them will be starting their dirt naps.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evil Fools who need eliminated from this Earth.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Its this kind of attitude that will once again ignite the fires of war in Europe, but my hope is that I wont be Europeans fighting each other this time but a united front determined to drive out the filth that has infested this continent ofver the last 50 years. Im printing my own cards, - No muslims are better then rape!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This seems like more of a counter-propaganda item distributed to be inflammatory and promote anti-immigration sentiment. Surely those proponents of allowing refugees to flood their countries aren't this stupid.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember watching Popeye a long time ago, one of his best lines generally right before opening a can of spinach, and soon after a can of whoop ass, was "I've stood all I can stands, I can't stands no more".
I think thats where many people are getting to more sooner than later nowadays, people are getting tired of this PC left wing stupid BS. I think we're seeing signs of people saying "that's enough!", least I hope so.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That can't be seriously real? 

Touch any woman I'm fond of and I'll be short a few rounds and have a new garden in my yard.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Bet you're old enough to remember when Rape was a capitol offense *punishable by hanging*


If I catch you, it still will be.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

This is unacceptable thinking and it isn't left winged thinking, it is wrong thinking; period. When you think about it, many of the European governments have significantly disarmed their citizens and now this is happening. Imagine not having a firearm to protect with or to retaliate with. Support the second amendment or find yourself living this nightmare soon.

1895gunner


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You have actually rendered me speechless about a subject. Disgust and anger are filling my brain.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

TacticalCanuck said:


> That can't be seriously real?
> 
> Touch any woman I'm fond of and I'll be short a few rounds and have a new garden in my yard.


In this case im ok with you removing the tennis ball from the pointy stick, im even ok with dipping it in hot sauce before preforming a "rapist colonoscopy".


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

1895gunner said:


> This is unacceptable thinking and it isn't left winged thinking, it is wrong thinking; period. When you think about it, many of the European governments have significantly disarmed their citizens and now this is happening. Imagine not having a firearm to protect with or to retaliate with. Support the second amendment or find yourself living this nightmare soon.
> 
> 1895gunner


Could not agree more Gunner. Once people give up their ability to defend themselves, they become no more than prisoners without a cage. Scary, that so many in this country would like to do just that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what a liberal is no changing it, not denying it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I bet the guy that wrote that would feel a little different if they were raping men (which maybe next).


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well if the men can't be men then perhaps the women should form some sort of group to combat this type of thinking. 

I really miss the days when men were men and not wussified, when they worked and stood up for their woman's honor. *sigh* I guess I am old fashioned. I am in no way saying that a woman should not be able to work along side a man. It just seems that in the younger generation men are not holding up their side of the work load.

P.S. I am not talking about every man so don't get your panties in a knot.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Since when is muslim a race? IMO it's not even a religion. It's a political ideology. They were even aligned with the Nazis in WWII.
Therefore I'm not a racist for hating the muslim ideology.
And the muslim political ideology I despise!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This is another reason why we all need to be well armed to protect our love ones .


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I love women and treat them with the upmost respect. Even though I'm only 32, I was raised old school as were those I grew up with. And when I see videos of what is happening around the world, see the "men" not doing a damn thing, it sickens me. How can you call yourself a man when you won't lift a finger to help a woman that needs help? There's a video on somewhere on Live Leak where a guy is being interviewed after an attack at a train station or some shit in Europe. He was talking about how he could hear a woman screaming for help while he hid behind a recycling bin. Hid. Behind a recycling bin. While a woman screamed for help. WTF.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

deserth3 said:


> Since when is muslim a race? IMO it's not even a religion. It's a political ideology. They were even aligned with the Nazis in WWII.
> Therefore I'm not a racist for hating the muslim ideology.
> And the muslim political ideology I despise!


Muslim is a faith, Islam is an ideology.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you think a major SHTF event is perhaps in the cards and marauders will be after your food, stores and anything of value, you better realize that women will be targeted by those that capitalize on the lawlessness.

Prepare and be aware as a prepper should.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> If you think a major SHTF event is perhaps in the cards and marauders will be after your food, stores and anything of value, you better realize that women will be targeted by those that capitalize on the lawlessness.
> 
> Prepare and be aware as a prepper should.


Absolutely


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What happened to the whole a rape lasts a lifetime?

The powers in charge again show their foolishness by not foreseeing a potential clash of cultures when they let refugees have free reign in their new "homes." There should have definitely been a much better transition plan in place before you let people in who's culture radically clashes with your own.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

It will happen here soon, and the liberal media will try to cover it up as isolated incidences of random violence.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

IMO, they have already started.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Muslim is a faith, Islam is an ideology.


No. Since I don't believe Muslim is a religion, I am correct in calling it an ideology.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Bet you're old enough to remember when Rape was a capitol offense *punishable by hanging*


As it still should be, along with child molesting, honor killings and DUI causing death. I could mention more but it would just result in my being attacked for being to "anti" many things.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure about France but I think the Germans (citizens not government) have had just about enough of the "refugees" and are going to start opening big ol' cans of whoop ass on them.


One would hope.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

deserth3 said:


> No. Since I don't believe Muslim is a religion, I am correct in calling it an ideology.


Knock yourself out. You're still wrong regardless. Muslim is a faith, Islam is an ideology. A political one at that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

This disgusts me on a level I cannot describe!


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Knock yourself out. You're still wrong regardless. Muslim is a faith, Islam is an ideology. A political one at that.


What? You're the one taking me to task for the terminology I am using. Using the word faith implies belief in Muslim as a religion. Which also implies validity to the worst aspects that they want to shove down out throats. Which is something I refused to do.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure if this is a real ad. Not sure if I care. There's enough other stuff coming out of there to warrant concern. A lot of concern. 

Ehhh, maybe it's time to let our German friends out of their box. It's a new century. What could happen?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

deserth3 said:


> What? You're the one taking me to task for the terminology I am using. Using the word faith implies belief in Muslim as a religion. Which also implies validity to the worst aspects that they want to shove down out throats. Which is something I refused to do.


Look, Muslim is a faith. It is what it is. I'm not saying it's right, not saying it's wrong. Just stating a fact. That's it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Whoever wrote this dribble deserves one shot to the head. Anyone who agrees should be next in line.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

This just disgusts me.if any of those ***** tried to touch my wife,they will be meeting allah.no virgins either.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After I am done with them they would have no use for women, virgins or otherwise.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Look, Muslim is a faith. It is what it is. I'm not saying it's right, not saying it's wrong. Just stating a fact. That's it.


Hey... I want in on the terminology nitpicking!!!

Technically speaking, "Muslim" is the name given to a practitioner of "Islam". "Islam" started as a religion, diverting from Judaism with the offspring of Abraham. The tribes of Issac were Jewish, and the tribes of Ishmael became followers of Islam, or Muslims.

Originally, Islam was nothing more than a competing religion. Then "The Prophet"(hell fire upon him) wrote a follow up to his original "inspired" work(The Qu'ran). The Hadith started to transform Islam from a religion into an ideology. He paired the two together as one, and passed the two off as religious text.
In truth, the Hadith was nothing more than the whims of a power hungry crazy person who found success and accumulated a following with his first work.

Today, with the institution of Islam as the basis for government and law, it has become a full blown ideology. If you do not agree with it, you are assigned a word that is designed to relate you to a religions heretic(infidel), even though you're really only opposed to the government imposed by the ideology.

There is a reason that Muslims claim to be a different group than the "fanatics" we see committing acts of terror.
That's part of the reason we've played the word game, and started calling them "Islamists", relating them to the ideology, and not so much the religion.

However, any Muslim that believes Sharia should be the law of the world is, in fact, following an ideology, and not simply a religion.

Hope that cleared it up.
:mrgreen:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The young men here are no better! They grow beards, dress like lumberjacks, wear woman's scarves and work at Starbucks! It's no wonder there is a huge lesbian movement! The woman are manlier then the men!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Hey... I want in on the terminology nitpicking!!!
> 
> Technically speaking, "Muslim" is the name given to a practitioner of "Islam". "Islam" started as a religion, diverting from Judaism with the offspring of Abraham. The tribes of Issac were Jewish, and the tribes of Ishmael became followers of Islam, or Muslims.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Islam is not an offshoot of Judaism. Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) added the Jewish patriarchs into the Medina days of his system building in order to entice Jews into his camp. They didn't buy into it, and they paid the price. 
The Qur'anic writing changed when Muhammad (Piss Be Upon Him) changed upon his bloody return to Mecca. Calls for violence toward non-Muslims, specifically against Jews, increased.

The Hadiths were not written by the illiterate, paranoid, manic-depressed child molestor; they are first hand accounts of his words and actions recorded by his lieutenants. The Qur'an is a collection of convoluted thinking; it isn't even assembled chronologically but by length of suras. The Hadiths are used to understand how to implement the directives of the Qur'an.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Addendum:

Islam has always been about conquest and submission. It was never simply a "religion," but has always been about military conquest. The only time it was not on the march was when it was smashed by superior forces (European might). It was last stopped when the Ottoman Empire was stomped and the caliph dismantled the caliphate. It is now gathering strength and becoming a global force because of oil money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So........can we still kill em :violentr not????? ::rambo::


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Addendum:
> 
> Islam has always been about conquest and submission. It was never simply a "religion," but has always been about military conquest. The only time it was not on the march was when it was smashed by superior forces (European might). It was last stopped when the Ottoman Empire was stomped and the caliph dismantled the caliphate. It is now gathering strength and becoming a global force because of oil money.


Frank Herbert saw it coming in "Dune" years ago.

Sorry, that might be the two martini lunch talking.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nope.
> 
> Islam is not an offshoot of Judaism. Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) added the Jewish patriarchs into the Medina days of his system building in order to entice Jews into his camp. They didn't buy into it, and they paid the price.
> The Qur'anic writing changed when Muhammad (Piss Be Upon Him) changed upon his bloody return to Mecca. Calls for violence toward non-Muslims, specifically against Jews, increased.
> ...


Perhaps my recollection of origin of the Hadith is rusty, but my statements as to the origin of the religion are not.
I didn't state that Islam is an offshoot. I probably should have used a better word than "diverted", but I meant that the split between the two occurred with Abraham.
According to Islamic texts, Abraham took Ishmael and Hagar to Mecca. He leaves them there under the guidance of God.
After Hagar's death, Ishmael marries a member of the surrounding tribe, divorces her, marries another, and has a son. That son had a son. That son's lineage is traced down to Muhammad(boils be upon him).
So, with the different stories of Abraham's offspring, we eventually lead to two wholly different religions.
The only thing to refute the lineage story told in Islamic text is that which is told in Jewish and Christian texts, and there is no reason to believe these would have ever been in sync at any time.
Which one is right is anyone's guess.

Personally, I believe that once Muhammad(pedophile be him) could trace his lineage back to Abraham, he decided to alter the official story by injecting man's law of birthright into it, instead of God's law of promise.
Ishmael was indeed Abraham's first son, and in his own culture, the first son bore the birthright of the father.
However, God's promise was that he would give a son to Sarah, and that child would have the birthright. The fact that God's promised son was not the first born was irrelevant to God's plan, but Muhammad(chamber pots be emptied upon him) saw an opportunity. He used that birth order to establish authority in Ishmael, and therefore his descendants. This could instantly inflate everything that happened, from that first day, to the level of divine. They were to be God's chosen people. (or so they thought)


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Well if the men can't be men then perhaps the women should form some sort of group to combat this type of thinking.
> 
> I really miss the days when men were men and not wussified, when they worked and stood up for their woman's honor. *sigh* I guess I am old fashioned. I am in no way saying that a woman should not be able to work along side a man. It just seems that in the younger generation men are not holding up their side of the work load.
> 
> P.S. I am not talking about every man so don't get your panties in a knot.


I'm old fashioned too. Real men are hard to find anymore. I believe women should be protected, not because they are special, but because we are weaker physically for the most part. We are not stupid or incapable and can work just as hard, if not harder, than men. But as far as physical strength we are no match. People who use physical abuse and in this case rape, to overpower the weaker should be eliminated from society, not protected. Those who abuse don't go after the ones stronger than themselves, always those they know they can overpower.
Even animals know better than people these days. you observe any herd of animals and you will find the strongest male protecting and keeping watch, the females protecting the young. That is just insticts of survival.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rape can be used by either sex -just wanted to point that out.
and no it doesn't last 30 seconds it last's your life time.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^^^very true. physiological effects can last the rest of your life. Rape, physical or verbal abuse, and bullying will change who you are. Doesn't matter if you are man, woman or child. Just ask our POWs what abuse did to them.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> What happened to the whole a rape lasts a lifetime?
> 
> The powers in charge again show their foolishness by not foreseeing a potential clash of cultures when they let refugees have free reign in their new "homes." There should have definitely been a much better transition plan in place before you let people in who's culture radically clashes with your own.


I agree a much better castration plan should be in place.........ohh translation, sry I missread that


----------

